# Você/ vocês



## Florzinha

Bom día todos!

Fiquei tão feliz ao achar este site no internet. Eu sou uma Americana que morava no Brasil--fiz um convênio na universidade de São Paulo 15 anos atrás. Também trabalhei em muitos projetos do governo brasileiro entre 1996 e 1999. 

Porque eu morava em São Paulo, claro que aprendi a falar português brasileiro....más hoje em día encontro mais portugueses (muitos europeos viajam por Arizona para ver o "Grand Canyon," e minha cidadezinha está no caminho). Como sabem vocês, português de Portugal é diferente do dialeto falado em Brasil. Por exemplo, a palavra "você." Em São Paulo, se fala de "você" e "seu." Não se usa "tu" muito, ou seja, não se conjuga verbos no caso de "tu." Se usa "te/teu" apenas entre amigos. Então nunca aprendi a conjugar verbos nesta maneira. Tenho certeza que os paulistas sabem conjugar verbos no caso de "tu."  Más eu não...  E se eu me lembro..."você" foi usado com os escravos, não foi? Significa para mim que você é super informal....

Sendo que não quero ofender, e sendo que "você" é muito informal ou familiar, quería saber o seguinte: quê acham os Portugueses quando uma pessoa (óbviamente uma pessoa que fala português como língua estrangeira) fala de "você"? Será que me acham familiar demais? 

Não quero aparecer rude, nem familiar demais...quê acham vocês?

Flor

PS Peço desculpas pelo meu Português...como devem perceber, aprendi a falar Português informal...não aprendi a escrever muito bonito. Só escrevo como eu falo....


----------



## MarcB

Bom dia Florzinha.
Veja :
http://accurapid.com/journal/13port.htm 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=45195
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7957
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=170837&highlight=tu+voce
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=72316


----------



## Outsider

Olá, Florzinha, bem-vinda ao fórum.



			
				Florzinha said:
			
		

> E se eu me lembro..."você" foi usado com os escravos, não foi? Significa para mim que você é super informal....


Não sei como eram tratados os escravos, mas eu esperaria que fosse por "tu", e não por "você". Era o "tu" que se costumava usar com "social inferiors". Aliás, já me perguntei várias vezes se não terá sido por isso que se abandonou o tratamento por "tu" na maior parte do Brasil e em muitos países hispanoamericanos...



			
				Florzinha said:
			
		

> Sendo que não quero ofender, e sendo que "você" é muito informal ou familiar, quería saber o seguinte: quê acham os Portugueses quando uma pessoa (óbviamente uma pessoa que fala português como língua estrangeira) fala de "você"? Será que me acham familiar demais?
> 
> Não quero aparecer rude, nem familiar demais...quê acham vocês?


Florzinha, ao contrário do que a sua experiência no Brasil deve ter sugerido, o "você" começou como um tratamento _formal_. Em Portugal, ainda é meio formal tratar as pessoas por "você", se bem que o uso e a conotação desta palavra variem bastante por aqui. Algumas pessoas gostam de se tratar por "você", outras podem achar que não é suficientemente respeitoso.

Mas, no seu caso, não se deve preocupar com o assunto. Continue a falar como aprendeu. Todos os portugueses entendem a maneira brasileira de falar. Explique que viveu em São Paulo, se quiser. Só gente muito mesquinha se incomodaria em ser tratada por "você" por um estrangeiro. Já é bem bom que faça o esforço de falar connosco na nossa língua! 

P.S. Se achar que lhe faz muita falta ser formal com as pessoas, diga "o senhor X / a senhora Y" em vez de "você". Também deve ter ouvido isto no Brasil, não?


----------



## Vanda

Oi Florzinha,

O Outsider já deu uma bela explicação, mas Aqui você encontrará algo mais sobre a origem do você. 


> Vossa Mercê > Vossemecê > Vosmecê > você





> De início o pronome de respeito "Vossa Mercê" era um pronome de formalidade, mas acabou se tornando, no Brasil, pronome de intimidade, que se usa entre iguais. Em Portugal a situação é diferente:_ "_você" é ou pronome de respeito, ou um pronome relativamente neutro.


----------



## sjofre

Eu acho que ninguém se ofenderá por um estrangeiro usar o você. Mas há, em Portugal, pessoas que, de facto, se ofendem com o tratamento você. 
No Brasil o "você" é informal, em Portugal acaba por ser um meio-termo que nem se entende muito bem onde usar, visto que para as pessoas com quem temos intimidade usamos o "TU", para as pessoas que querem um tratamente formal usamos o "o senhor X; a senhora Y", e o "você", que deveria ser um tratamento formal é, por vezes, entendido como ofensa. Já passei por situações desagradáveis por usar o você...


----------



## Outsider

De acordo. Mas depois há as "tias de Cascais", que até o caniche tratam por "você". 
Independentemente da conotação que dêmos a "você" entre nós, porém, parece-me a maioria dos portugueses não se importa de ser tratada assim por estrangeiros. Há que entender que eles não conhecem os nossos costumes. Além do que este costume em particular é especialmente complicado.


----------



## NikaRasmussenWelling

Não é somente o português brasileiro uso de `você' que pode por consequência confundir gente, mas encontrei que há uma diferença vasta entre as palavras usadas em Brasil àqueles de Portugal.    Frequentemente, tenho ser cautelosa quando estou afixando a uma resposta em um português somente foro das celebridades devido aos significações das palavras.    Por exemplo, em Brasil, uma determinada palavra pode significar uma coisa,  contudo, ao contrário, aquela mesma palavra pode significação derrogativa em português europeu.

Se ou não isto faz algum sentido, não sei.    Estou indo somente pela experiência passada.     Então, há questão dos dialetos.


----------



## Tomby

Quando comecei a estudar português disseram na sala de aula que nunca devíamos usar o pronome de tratamento "tu" porque se trata de uma língua muito cerimoniosa comparada com o espanhol. De facto recebo cartas de Portugal que no sobrescrito diz "Excelentíssimo Senhor....". Também aconselharam-nos usar o imperativo só quando for preciso e outras dicas para que um _luso-falante_ (principalmente português) não se zangue. 
Eu sempre trato por "Senhor/a" quando falo com uma pessoa desconhecida, por "você" quando o meu interlocutor me dá licença para este tratamento e o "tu" acho nunca o usei. 
Às vezes tenho ouvido, por exemplo, num restaurante que os turistas espanhóis dizem ao empregado de mesas "_Eh! traz-me uma cerveja e um copo de vinho_". Logicamente dito (e berrando) em espanhol, como se o empregado tivesse a obrigação de saber espanhol quando não custa nada incluir na frase um "por favor". No caso de saber algo de português, não custa nada dizer "_O senhor pode, podia, poderia trazer..._". Mas os espanhóis somos dessa maneira... 
Peço desculpa por me desviar um pouco do tema inicial.


----------



## sjofre

Tombatossals,
vou eu também desviar-me da discussão e ir para uma discussão que talvez devesse entrar num outro forum. Mas, os portugueses têm uma grande "mania da perseguição". São desconfiados, acham que tudo e todos está contra eles, em especial se se trata de espanhóis . Eu, pelo que tenho entendido do povo espanhol das várias viagens que já fiz a espanha (e não só a Badajoz por um dia  ), considero que os espanhóis não estão minimamente preocupados em "atacar" os portugueses, no entanto, e talvez desde o tempo de D. Afonso Henriques, ou dos Filipes, "temos" a mania que os espanhóis nos querem roubar e, como não podem, achamos que esses comportamentos que referes dos espanhois tratarem os empregados e outras pessoas por tu são,  muitas vezes encarados pelos portugueses como afrontas exclusivas a nós porque "coitadinhos" somos portugueses... está tudo no "fado"


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Quando comecei a estudar português disseram na sala de aula que nunca devíamos usar o pronome de tratamento "tu" porque se trata de uma língua muito cerimoniosa comparada com o espanhol. De facto recebo cartas de Portugal que no sobrescrito diz "Excelentíssimo Senhor....". Também aconselharam-nos usar o imperativo só quando for preciso e outras dicas para que um _luso-falante_ (principalmente português) não se zangue.
> Eu sempre trato por "Senhor/a" quando falo com uma pessoa desconhecida, por "você" quando o meu interlocutor me dá licença para este tratamento e o "tu" acho nunca o usei.


Deduzo que não tem amigos portugueses. Se os tivesse, acho que usaria o "tu". 



			
				Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Às vezes tenho ouvido, por exemplo, num restaurante que os turistas espanhóis dizem ao empregado de mesas "_Eh! traz-me uma cerveja e um copo de vinho_". Logicamente dito (e berrando) em espanhol, como se o empregado tivesse a obrigação de saber espanhol quando não custa nada incluir na frase um "por favor". No caso de saber algo de português, não custa nada dizer "_O senhor pode, podia, poderia trazer..._". Mas os espanhóis somos dessa maneira...
> Peço desculpa por me desviar um pouco do tema inicial.


Pois, realmente tratar por "tu" os empregados das lojas soa-me um pouco estranho, mas é apenas porque não estou habituado. De um modo geral, gosto da informalidade dos espanhóis. Fá-los parecerem amigáveis.


----------



## Tomby

SJofre:
Por essa razão disseram-nos que nunca usemos o "tu", cada vez mais usado, infelizmente, em Espanha em todos os ambientes. Eu nunca tive nenhum problema em Portugal. Tudo o contrário, quando balbucio algumas frases em português a gente fica contente e estranha à vez. Mas acontece que o idioma espanhol usa uns termos mais fortes do que o português. Por exemplo, o espanhol falado nas Caraíbas é um espanhol tão carinhoso que chega a ser chato demais. É demasiado doce, mas são costumes diferentes. 
Acontece o mesmo com o catalão e o valenciano, sendo este um dialecto do primeiro soa melhor graças ao grande uso dos diminutivos, contrariamente o balear (o outro dialecto do catalão) é muito fechado e soa quase agressivo. 
Sei dos problemas existentes entre Portugal e Espanha. Lógicos, nós (Portugal e Espanha), não vão ter problemas com a Letónia, por exemplo. Nós somos vizinhos e por essa razão existem e sempre existirão problemas, mas eu prefiro "estes problemas" do que os problemas entre Coreia do Norte e Coreia do Sul. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:
			
		

> Pois, realmente tratar por "tu" os empregados das lojas soa-me um pouco estranho, mas é apenas porque não estou habituado. De um modo geral, gosto da informalidade dos espanhóis. Fá-los parecerem amigáveis.


 
Logicamente que soa estranho. Mais estranho soa tratar por "tu" o professor de Universidade ou de um Instituto de Ensino Secundário. E coisas piores, como responder "tu és um f. de p." ao guarda que verifica se os utentes compram o _ticket_ para uma viagem de metro. 
Por outra parte usar "você" e "vocês" por "vós" simplifica as conjugações a quatro pessoas (1ª e 3ª singular e plural). Ou seja, como se diz por aqui, a _lei do mínimo esforço_ para estudantes de português: mínimo esforço, máxima eficácia. 

P.S.- Alguém pode me dizer como é que se diz em português _ticket_? Obrigado!


----------



## sjofre

Até dentro de Portugal, que é tão pequenino, temos "problemas" entre norte e sul, ilhas e continente... comparado com esses, os problemas entre Espanha e Portugal até são pequenitos


----------



## Zézinha

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> P.S.- Alguém pode me dizer como é que se diz em português _ticket_? Obrigado!


 
Olá a todos! "Ticket" diz-se bilhete (de metro, de autocarro, de comboio, etc).
Embore ache que voces (falta o acento circunflexo) já disseram tudo, gostaria de salientar que em Portugal as pessoas omitem quase sempre o voce (acento...) substituindo-o por o "senhor/a, o Miguel, a Ana, etc). Para um estrangeiro é um pouco estranho e difícil, as nossas formas de tratamento s~ao complicadas. Eu trato por tu os meus amigos, mas sei de muita gente que trata os amigos por o Manel, o Tucas, etc, porque que as pessoas "bem", de classe social superior, ou dita, ou pretensamente, só usam a segunda pessoa do plural, até para chamar os filhos "oh Jaime, venha cá por favor!", ou o caniche como já foi dito. Eu trato a minha filha por tu, mas além de ser meia espanhola (...), também nao venho da alta burguesia e n~ao sou fidalga. 
No geral, as pessoas tratam-se todas pela segunda pessoa do plural, nas lojas, na rua, nos empregos, quando n~ao se conhecem bem. Uma ex-professora minha da faculdade de quem sou hoje amiga já faz mais de vinte anos, continua a tratar-me pelo nome (segunda pessoa do plural), e é normal.
Mas Florzinha, se tiver de tratar com portugueses, nao se preocupe com estas coisitas, trate as pessoas como quiser, os portugueses s~ao um povo bastante tolerante e aberto, que fica feliz quando um estrangeiro/a fala a nossa língua, o que n~ao é assim t~ao frequente, e é muito de louvar.
Até breve!


----------



## Vanda

É uma pena que não possamos discutir aqui sobre as diferenças/igualdades de comportamento entre portugueses/brasileiros/espanhóis. Sempre senti falta disto. Lá no fórum cultural não seria a mesma coisa. O ideal seria misturarmos a discussão em português e espanhol aqui e tentarmos entender um pouco os mitos e estereótipos que temos uns dos outros. Uma coisa posso dizer com certeza, os brasileiros que vão para Espanha se identificam muito mais com o jeito dos espanhóis do que aqueles que vão para Portugal. Seria legal saber mais sobre isto. Contudo, antes que alguém me puxe as orelhas por estar _off-topic_  , voltemos ao tu/você.

Achei mais isto sobre a história do Vossa Mercê de onde surgiu o você. 
*



			Ao tempo dos governos por "Direito Divino", os cargos eram considerados sagrados e toda autoridade representava a autoridade divina. Então, o povo comum preferiu, de modo mais prático, enaltecer uma qualidade nos poderosos que lhe interessava mais de perto: a "misericórdia" ou "mercê" das autoridades.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## moura

Mais uma achega sobre a utilização do Você em Portugal. 

Em termos profissionais - quando se dirige qualquer coisa por escrito, mesmo que seja o mais informal e-mail, e quando se fala - é incorrecto, pelo menos de acordo com a regra vigente utilizar Você. 
Por isso dizemos "o senhor", "a senhora", o João, a Ângela, etc. 

Fora da área profissional, também não se usa muito tratarmos alguém por você, salvo quando já existe uma grande proximidade e mesmo aí, nem toda a gente o faz.

O engraçado é quando passamos para a publicidade. Aí o "você" é utilizado preferencialmente. Mesmo quando o produto é "sério". "Você já foi ao Totta?" dizia um slogan há tempos atrás. 
Não está cientificamete provado mas a introdução do "você" nesta linguagem data da chegada de Nelson Athaíde, um famoso publicitário brasileiro a esta área há para aí + ou - 2 décadas. Com ele, o "você" veio para ficar.


----------



## Florzinha

Olá gente. Desculpem o atraso em responder. Vou ter que jogar fora meu modem, que não me deixou entrar no internet por dois días....

Achei interessantíssimo a discussão sobre o uso de "você em Portugal." Até aprendi muitas coisas novas, inclusive umas palavras que nunca encontrei. O quê significa 'caniche'? 'Até o caniche?' Mesquinho? Uma tradução pelo inglês seria ótima, ou uma explicação em português serviria. 

Fiquei sabendo, então, que o assunto de 'você' é muito complicado, mesmo. E o Outside tinha razão quando disse que a maioría dos portugueses que já encontrei aqui estavam muito felizes ao ouvir a língua deles falado por uma Americana...até ficaram surpreendidos, sendo que nós Americanos temos a fama de ser tão chatos que achamos que todo o mundo fala inglês  Eu gosto muito surpreender os luso-falantes com meu português bonitinho. Não é que eu o acho bonitinho--são os portugueses que me disseram isto. Eles ficam encantados, me disseram, ao ouvir um sotaque tão brasileiro saír da boca de uma pessoa com aparência tão gringa quanto eu--com sardas e tudo. Um amigo português me explicou que seria equivalente a um Americano ouvir o sotaque de um irlandês ou escocês. Nós achamos lindíssimos estes sotaques--ao contrário do sotaque dos britânicos, que pode soar meio chato ou 'snobbish' ao Americano sem muita educação. (E tenho certeza que os britânicos vão me dizer em resposta que nós Americanos temos um sotaque caipira para eles  )

Me parece que o Brasil é muito mais informal em questões de língua e de comportamento social. Como disse o autor do primeiro link que notou MarcB, os brasileiros estão perdendo a formalidade até em termos da gramática. Por exemplo, ouvi na linguagem cotidiana muitas frases como 'eu vou dar o livro pra você, tá?' Nem sei que diria um Português ao escutar isto....más estas diferênças nos dão algo para discutirmos, né? 

De qualquer forma, obrigada pelos links para outros sites com explicações deste fenómeno linguístico, 'você'. Adorei ler os artigos. Na verdade, o Português do Brasil é muito diferente dos dialetos falados em outros países, e até o Brasil tem vários idiomas nos estados diferentes. Por exemplo, não ouvi nada de 'tu' até que viajei para Blumenau em Santa Catarina (Octoberfest, anyone?) e Pôrto Alegre no estado de Rio Grande do Sul. Más nem os sulistas conjugaram 'tu' corretamente--falaram de 'tu sabe' e 'tu fala' numa situação de familiaridade. E numa situação mais formal, falaram do 'Senhor/da Senhora,' do 'professor ou doutor', de 'dona Flor' ou 'dona Heather.' Heather é meu nome dado--e podem ter certeza que eles brincaram muito com o título 'Dona Flor' quando me conheceram melhor! 

Com um homem muito velho, falaram de 'Seu X' na frente dele. Não entendi isto direitinho até meus últimos meses no país. Meu vizinho velho, quem foi me apresentado pela jovem prima dele como 'Seu Maranhão,' no começo achei que ele foi chamado 'Seu' pela mãe dele! Como se fosse o nome dado dele, que nem "João." Que engraçado, não é?

Eu já fiz muitos erros assim no processo de aprender português--tenho certeza que continuo fazendo. Quando eu conheça vocês melhor, tal vez eu conte para vocês a história do dia que pedi 'green coconut' ou coco verde de um vendedor de rua em Belem do Pará. Foi a primeira vez que entendí direito a importância do acento certo...da diferença entre coco e....bom, outra palavra bem parecida...que vergonha! Sabem, não é possível morrer de vergonha, mesmo se queira muito.

Vanda, nuncar iria puxar a orelha por estar 'off topic,' pois acho este tipo de desvio sempre interessante. Se vocês querem explorar aquí os mitos e estereótipos dos portugueses/espanhóis/brasileiros/americanos, não teria nenhum reclamo. Sempre tenho pensado que são muito parecidos aos mitos/estereótipos dos ingleses e americanos. Deve ter algo a ver com uma história semelhante das relações entre colonizador e colônia, que o Brasil e os EUA, por exemplo, têm em comum com Portugal e Inglaterra. 

Flor

PS Nika, tem razão quando fala das diferenças entre o vocabulário dos portugueses e dos brasileiros. Existem muitas palavras usadas na vida cotidiana que são completamente diferentes entre o português europeu e o brasileiro. Por exemplo, minha palavra preferida no Brasil é 'abacaxi.' Adoro esta palavra--tem um som tão lindo e sensual e exótico para mim. Más no meu entender, a palavra não existe em Portugal! Penso que lá se usa 'ananas.' Então eu tinha que aprender duas palavras diferentes para expressar a mesma coisa--um gostosa fruta tropical. E não esquecem que para uma pessoa que fala inglês 'ananas' dá ainda mais confusão por ser parecida com 'bananas,' outra fruta tropical....que dor de cabeça!


----------



## Florzinha

Outra dor de cabeça: ter que lembrar as diferenças entre os acentos escritos em Português e Espanhol...me desculpem todos os 'días.' Como sempre falava meu primeiro professor de Português "devem ser días espanholas, não é, Flor?"

Pior ainda é que estou ficando velha demais para achar e corregir as palavras com acentos escritos na tela do meu laptop!

Flor


----------



## sjofre

Olá Florzinha,

Caniche é um Pudl em inglês 

E sim, os portugueses são muito mais formais com a língua, mas não estranhamos coisas como "eu vou dar o livro pra você, tá?", visto que a nossa televisão é invadida por telenovelas brasileiras onde ouvimos tudo isso e muito mais  como tal já estamos habituados ao sotaque e expressões brasileiras. Algumas consideramos incorrectas e, como tal, não as usamos, a outras achamos graça e muitas já entraram de mansinho (como este "de mansinho"  ), ao longo dos últimos 30 anos (altura em que as telenovelas começaram a passar por cá), no vocabulários dos portugueses.


----------



## Outsider

Florzinha said:
			
		

> Outra dor de cabeça: ter que lembrar as diferenças entre os acentos escritos em Português e Espanhol...me desculpem todos os 'días.' Como sempre falava meu primeiro professor de Português "devem ser días espanholas, não é, Flor?"
> 
> Pior ainda é que estou ficando velha demais para achar e corregir as palavras com acentos escritos na tela do meu laptop!
> 
> Flor


Não se preocupe. Se tiver dúvidas acerca dos acentos, pergunte-nos.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hi everybody,
sorry if I don't continue with Portoguese....I manage to read it thanks to my Romance languages background, but don't speak it.

So, to summarize, *referring to Portugal*:
- Portoguese are very formal, more than Brazilians
- *Tu* is very informal
- *Você* isn't very common and it isn't clear when and with whom it should be used
- It is common to call people by their first name preceded by the article
- If one doesn't want to use the first name a thousand times, he must use *vós*

Es. A student refers to a professor with *vós*
Two young friends use *tu*
Two old ladies, although friends, would use *vós*
A journalist interviewing a politician would use *vós*, not *você* and obviously not *tu*

Questions: would a 50 year-old professor call a 20-year old student with tu or vós?

*Referring to Brasil*:
- *tu* is never used, and if used the verb is still conjugated as if it where *você* - a clear indicator of the scarce use of *tu*
- *você* is used in more or less any situation

Questions:
- is *vós* preferred to *você* when wanting to show deference? What would two adult men use when meeting for the first time? And once they become acquaintances? (I imagine they would use *você* if they were close friends)

Do you agree with this scheme?
Thank you for all the above information, and sorry again for the language switch 

Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

DrLindenbrock said:


> Hi everybody,
> sorry if I don't continue with Portoguese....I manage to read it thanks to my Romance languages background, but don't speak it.
> 
> So, to summarize, *referring to Portugal*:
> - Portoguese are very formal, more than Brazilians
> - *Tu* is very informal
> - *Você* isn't very common and it isn't clear when and with whom it should be used
> - It is common to call people by their first name preceded by the article
> - If one doesn't want to use the first name a thousand times, he must use *vós*


You got much right, but one thing wrong: "vós" is not used at all by most Portuguese. 

Repeating the first name of a person is not much of a problem in a null-subject language like Portuguese, where subjects can more often than not be inferred from the context.



DrLindenbrock said:


> Es. A student refers to a professor with *vós*  Usually the student will address the teacher as "o professor", or with a vocative expression: "Professor, ..."
> Two young friends use *tu*
> Two old ladies, although friends, would use *vós*  Normally they address each other by their first names, possibly by a family title like "a prima X" ("cousin X"; the name may be omitted), or by a title like "a senhora Y" or "a dona Y" ("Mrs. Y"; again, the name may be omitted). Again also, it's possible to use what I called a "vocative phrase".
> A journalist interviewing a politician would use *vós*, not *você* and obviously not *tu*


Never "tu" and never "vós". "Você" is possible if they are good friends and the conversation is relatively informal, but usually it would sound too forward for the journalist to address a politician that way. Normally, they will use the politician's title, in this case:

- o senhor ministro
- o senhor secretário
- o senhor professor (If he is a professor.)
- o senhor engenheiro (If he is an engineer.)



DrLindenbrock said:


> Questions: would a 50 year-old professor call a 20-year old student with tu or vós?


Not "vós". Addressing students as "tu" is common until high school (while the students are still teenagers), although addressing them in the third person is also possible. At university, when most students are already adults, teachers usually address them in the third person -- but there may be exceptions, for example if both the teacher and the students are young people.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Muito obrigado, Outsider 
That was very helpful!


----------



## luis masci

Vanda said:


> É uma pena que não possamos discutir aqui sobre as diferenças/igualdades de comportamento entre portugueses/brasileiros/espanhóis. Sempre senti falta disto. Lá no fórum cultural não seria a mesma coisa. O ideal seria misturarmos a discussão em português e espanhol aqui e tentarmos entender um pouco os mitos e estereótipos que temos uns dos outros.


Te tomo la palabra Vanda. 
Es curioso el paralelismo existente entre el origen de “você” y “usted”. Ambos parecen tener un origen común (o al menos similar).
Sin embargo, el uso que tienen hoy estas expresiones en ambos lenguajes son un tanto diferentes. En español el trato de “usted” viene a ser el equivalente de “o señor/a”.
Cuando empecé aprender portugués (el de Brasil) encontraba sumamente extraño que la gente se tratara de “você” (y usando la tercera persona) como trato informal. Me daba la impresión que se trataban de “usted”.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> You got much right, but one thing wrong: "vós" is not used at all by most Portuguese.
> 
> Repeating the first name of a person is not much of a problem in a null-subject language like Portuguese, where subjects can more often than not be inferred from the context.
> 
> Never "tu" and never "vós". "Você" is possible if they are good friends and the conversation is relatively informal, but usually it would sound too forward for the journalist to address a politician that way. Normally, they will use the politician's title, in this case:
> 
> - o senhor ministro
> - o senhor secretário
> - o senhor professor (If he is a professor.)
> - o senhor engenheiro (If he is an engineer.)
> 
> Not "vós". Addressing students as "tu" is common until high school (while the students are still teenagers), although addressing them in the third person is also possible. At university, when most students are already adults, teachers usually address them in the third person -- but there may be exceptions, for example if both the teacher and the students are young people.


 
Ah Outsider, que fonte de informaçôes é você  (o senhor ?? ) Muito util !! Mas há ainda um problema: que faço quando não sei o nome duma pessoa ?
Se é um adulto imagino que digo o senhor / a senhora, mas se é um menino /uma menina um/a adolescente ?


----------



## Vanda

Se entendi seu questionamento, é menino/a mesmo.
Exemplo:
Oi menina, você esqueceu sua bolsa na mesa!
Menino, que rua é esta?


----------



## Lusitania

Vanda said:


> É uma pena que não possamos discutir aqui sobre as diferenças/igualdades de comportamento entre portugueses/brasileiros/espanhóis. Sempre senti falta disto.


 

Eu também gostava Vanda. Se a "barraca" não viesse abaixo. 

Gostaria de entender melhor algumas coisas e nunca consegui ver o assunto debatido de uma forma 

Tombatossals,

Adoro a informalidade dos espanhois, adorava que em portugal fossemos assim um poquinho mais descontraídos, divertidos e cachondos.


----------



## Opera fan

Florzinha said:


> Bom día todos!
> 
> Fiquei tão feliz ao achar este site no internet. Eu sou uma Americana que morava no Brasil--fiz um convênio na universidade de São Paulo 15 anos atrás. Também trabalhei em muitos projetos do governo brasileiro
> entre 1996 e 1999.
> 
> Porque eu morava em São Paulo, claro que aprendi a falar português brasileiro....más hoje em día encontro mais portugueses (muitos europeos viajam por Arizona para ver o "Grand Canyon," e minha cidadezinha está no caminho). Como sabem vocês, português de Portugal é diferente do dialeto falado em Brasil. Por exemplo, a palavra "você." Em São Paulo, se fala de "você" e "seu." Não se usa "tu" muito, ou seja, não se conjuga verbos no caso de "tu." Se usa "te/teu" apenas entre amigos. Então nunca aprendi a conjugar verbos nesta maneira. Tenho certeza que os paulistas sabem conjugar verbos no caso de "tu."  Más eu não...  E se eu me lembro..."você" foi usado com os escravos, não foi? Significa para mim que você é super informal....
> 
> Sendo que não quero ofender, e sendo que "você" é muito informal ou familiar, quería saber o seguinte: quê acham os Portugueses quando uma pessoa (óbviamente uma pessoa que fala português como língua estrangeira) fala de "você"? Será que me acham familiar demais?
> 
> Não quero aparecer rude, nem familiar demais...quê acham vocês?
> 
> Flor
> 
> PS Peço desculpas pelo meu Português...como devem perceber, aprendi a falar Português informal...não aprendi a escrever muito bonito. Só escrevo como eu falo....



Hi Florzinha:
You should'nt apologize for your Portuguese, it's fine! When it comes to "você" it is a bit tricky - you may use it to address people not too old (acquaintances, not friends) without much trouble, but not to total strangers if you want to cause a better impression. Not that they should resent the "você" - if they had to speak a foreign language, most of them would be much worse than you! For older people, "o senhor" and "a senhora" are highly recommended and it sounds very natural and proper. However, "tu", "você", "senhor" can be entirely avoided with a bit of practice. You do this by speaking directly to the person without using any of these words. But you have to forget about the English "you"! For example:
(Você) Foi ontem ao cinema? 
(Os senhores) Quando chegaram?  Fizeram boa viagem?
Gostaria de lhes mostrar as coisas lindas da minha cidade (Note the use of "lhes" instead of "vocês" ou "senhores").
Mande sempre!


----------



## Outsider

Não tinha visto esta pergunta... 



AGATHA2 said:


> Mas há ainda um problema: que faço quando não sei o nome duma pessoa ?
> Se é um adulto imagino que digo o senhor / a senhora, mas se é um menino /uma menina um/a adolescente ?


Se for uma criança, não tenha problemas em usar "tu".

Se for um adolescente, pode usar "tu" ou a terceira pessoa. Como é estrangeira, acho que seria mais adequada a terceira pessoa.

"Menino/a", como a Vanda sugeriu, também está bem.


----------



## kurumin

Vanda said:


> Se entendi seu questionamento, é menino/a mesmo.
> Exemplo:
> Oi menina, você esqueceu sua bolsa na mesa!
> Menino, que rua é esta?


 
Eu acho menino/a muito informal.
Aqui a gente usa mais _moço/moça._



Oi moço, pode me dizer....?


----------



## MOC

Já que o tópico foi reaberto mesmo, vou voltar a "bater na mesma tecla". O "vós" não desapareceu. Ainda ontem se dirigiram a mim e a um colega meu da seguinte forma "vós sois...". Não foi em tom de brincadeira nem num ambiente formal.

Eu sei que devo estar a parecer chato com isto mas parece-me errado dizer a um estrangeiro que essa forma já não existe em Portugal. Digam que se usa pouco, mas não que não se usa "at all".


----------



## olivinha

Se um brasileiro, em Portugal, se dirigir a um português e utilizar _você_, o português se ofenderia? Seria melhor utilizar senhor/senhora (just to be on the safe side)?
O


----------



## Vanda

Olivinha, sei que este tópico é qui-lo-mé-tri-co , mas em algum lugar dele tem a resposta à sua pergunta.


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Se um brasileiro, em Portugal, se dirigir a um português e utilizar _você_, o português se ofenderia? Seria melhor utilizar senhor/senhora (just to be on the safe side)?
> O



Acho que isso depende de cada pessoa. Eu não ficaria minimamente ofendido. Até porque tenho amigos brasileiros que cá vivem e que me tratam por você.

Mas se calhar para evitar a reacção de algumas pessoas era preferível tratar por "o senhor" ou "a senhora". Em algumas ocasiões pode não usar pronome desde que fale na terceira pessoa. ex: Podia-me dizer as horas?

A mim tanto faz desde que eu não seja insultado.


----------



## kurumin

olivinha said:


> Se um brasileiro, em Portugal, se dirigir a um português e utilizar _você_, o português se ofenderia? Seria melhor utilizar senhor/senhora (just to be on the safe side)?
> O



Que eu saiba, os portugueses traduzem, automaticamente, _o você_ brasileiro como _tu_. 
Isto é, o você em Portugal é mais informal que formal. Usam nas tvs portuguesas numa boa.


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Isto é, o você em Portugal é mais informal que formal.


É intermédio.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Olivinha, sei que este tópico é qui-lo-mé-tri-co , mas em algum lugar dele tem a resposta à sua pergunta.


 
Então eu peço desculpa pela pergunta redundante.  
Mas eu te juro que eu tinha lido tudo, post por post, e terminei sem saber se era informal ou formal (afinal é um intermédio), se ofende ou se não ofende, se é próprio ou imprópio, etc. Enfim, fico com a resposta do MOC. 
Obrigada.
O


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> JO "vós" não desapareceu. Ainda ontem se dirigiram a mim e a um colega meu da seguinte forma "vós sois...".



Sim, mas o "vós" apenas sobrevive na metade norte do país. No sul, nunca assisti ao uso deste pronome.  No Alentejo, _"vosso/vossa"_ e também  _"vos"_ ainda se usam, mas também é possível ouvir com alguma frequência algo como, por exemplo, _"...já lhes disse"_ a par com _"...já vos disse"_ e _os/as seus/suas_ a par de _os/as vossos/vossas_.


----------



## MOC

Alentugano said:


> Sim, mas o "vós" apenas sobrevive na metade norte do país. No sul, nunca assisti ao uso deste pronome.



E porque desapareceu do sul significa que se pode dizer que não é usado em Portugal?

Por algum motivo eu disse para se dizer que se usa pouco. Nunca disse para se dizer que se usa muito. Só contestei o seu desaparecimento.


----------



## Minimagpro

Tenho o mesmo coisa! Estava na Lisboa pela competição do jiu jitsu brasileiro e não podia entender-lhes!! 

Uma coisa muito difícil é quando vocês falam com o sotaque <os> é <osh>...Mais ou menos o mesmo do Rio <carioca> mas é diferente!

O sotaque brasileiro> O sotaque português


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> E porque desapareceu do sul significa que se pode dizer que não é usado em Portugal?


Eu não afirmei isso. Nada tenho contra o seu "vós". Por quem sois!


----------



## kurumin

Muitas formas do VÓS ainda são usadas no Norte do Brasil (e no Sul também)

TU SOIS.
TU FALASTES.

Raramente se usa o tu com as formas *certas*
Pode escolher entre Tu sois/falastes e Tu é/falou 
Por isso muitas pessoas do Sul e do Norte do país evitam o tu
quando falam com as pessoas de outras partes do Brasil (mesmo
em um papo informal). Eles consideram o tu uma gíria.
Só no Rio Grande do Sul eles usam o tu (mesmo falando: tu foi, tu viu) sem vergonha.

No Rio Grande do Sul: _EU FALEI, TU FALOU, ELE FALOU, NÓS FALEMO, CÊIS FALARO/FALARAM, ELES FALARO/FALARAM_


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Sim, mas o "vós" apenas sobrevive na metade norte do país.


Acho que nem sequer chega a metade. Mas o MOC tem razão em notar que algumas pessoas ainda o usam.

Também os padres usam frequentemente a segunda pessoa do plural na missa. Suponho que é por isso que ela ainda não nos soa completamente estranha.


----------



## Pedrovski

olivinha said:


> Se um brasileiro, em Portugal, se dirigir a um português e utilizar _você_, o português se ofenderia? Seria melhor utilizar senhor/senhora (just to be on the safe side)?
> O




Eu não ficaria nada ofendido pessoalmente, nem sequer acharia invulgar. Tenho uma certa resistência a demasiado formalismo e frescuras como "excelentíssimo senhor", "o/a senhor(a)", etc. à la "tia de Cascais", como o Outsider disse bem.

Sou forçado por questões de pragmatismo de em certas circunstâncias não usar o "tu" mas nunca uso "o senhor", ocultando o sujeito sempre. Aliás, nem o "tu" uso a maioria das vezes, oculto quase sempre o sujeito, seja por achar o "tu" demasiado frontal e achar o "você" uma palavra um bocado feia pessoalmente.

Tenha esperanças que com esta nova geração mais no estilo do relax, esses formalismos todos possam entrar em desuso e possamos finalmente falar sem constrangimentos uns com os outros.


----------



## MOC

Ao ler o comentário do Pedrovski cheguei à conclusão que eu raramente uso qualquer pronome pessoal. As excepções serão "ele/ela" e "eles/elas".

Vou a Espanha?
Vais a Espanha? = informal. Vai a espanha? = formal (vem de "O senhor vai a Espanha?")
Ele/O Firmino Bernardino vai a Espanha? Ela/A Jessica Daniela vai a Espanha?
Vamos a Espanha?
Vão a Espanha?
Eles vão a Espanha?

Creio que seja algo assim.


----------



## Vanda

Atenção foliões! O título do tópico é *A palavra você em Portugal* e não _tu e você no Brasil_, que por falar nisso tem não sei quantos tópicos a respeito!! 

Posts transferidos para cá.


----------



## Opera fan

Por que copiar o modo de falar de quem parece nunca ter ido à escola, e provavelmente nunca foi, e não daqueles que sabem falar "bonito". 
Como se fosse uma vergonha falar-se uma lingua, qualquer lingua, como ela deve ser falada! 
O "falar bonito" só parece estranho àqueles que, coitados, não sabem falar melhor.


----------



## uchi.m

Uma vaidade que eu tenho é preferir falar gostoso a falar bonito...


----------



## edupa

Opera fan said:


> Por que copiar o modo de falar de quem parece nunca ter ido à escola, e provavelmente nunca foi, e não daqueles que sabem falar "bonito".
> Como se fosse uma vergonha falar-se uma lingua, qualquer lingua, como ela deve ser falada!
> O "falar bonito" só parece estranho àqueles que, coitados, não sabem falar melhor.


 


Parafraseando Martin Luther King, não julgue um homem pelo registro de sua língua, mas pela força de seu caráter...


----------



## kurumin

Opera fan said:


> Por que copiar o modo de falar de quem parece nunca ter ido à escola, e provavelmente nunca foi, e não daqueles que sabem falar "bonito".
> Como se fosse uma vergonha falar_*-se*_ uma lingua, qualquer lingua, como ela deve ser falada!
> O "falar bonito" só parece estranho àqueles que, coitados, não sabem falar melhor.



Esse falar-se faz parte do ''falar bonito'' 

Em uma fala mais neutra, se falaria:  
''Como se fosse uma vergonha falar uma lingua, qualquer lingua, como ela deve ser falada!''

Não entendi essa de ''a língua como ela deve ser falada''.

Ningém deve falar nada.
A gente sempre falou como falou.

Nunca se falou VIRAM-NA, CHEGUEI A CASA ou AMO-TE no Brasil. [1]
Sempre se falou só VIRAM ELA, CHEGUEI EM CASA, TE AMO (ou AMO VOCÊ). [2]
Nós não nos identificamos com Portugal p/usar ''a norma lusitana'' na fala.
Somos um país livre e não temos a vergonha  de falar do jeito que a gente fala.

Por isso essa de ''como deve ser falada uma língua [1]'' não corresponde com a situação lingüística brasileira. Como Vanda falou: ''a gente não pôde escolher a língua, mas pelo menos podemos escolher o jeito de falar''  E esse jeito é bem nosso.[2]

Alías, ninguém considera as formas [1] ''bonitas'', mas sim ''chatas, artificiais..''


----------



## kurumin

uchi.m said:


> Uma vaidade que eu tenho é preferir falar gostoso a falar bonito...


Pior que ninguém considera as formas artificiais da gramática lusitana
bonitas, nem mesmo os professores de protuguês  São as coisas que a gente decora, usa pro vestibular,
mas nunca usa na fala porque soam muito muito antigas. Se alguém falasse assim, as pessoas morreriam de rir.


----------



## MOC

kurumin said:


> Esse falar-se faz parte do ''falar bonito''
> 
> Alías, *ninguém* considera as formas [1] ''bonitas'', mas sim ''chatas, artificiais..''


 

Discordo. Se ninguém considerasse essas formas "bonitas", não estava a ter a discussão que está a ter. A sua opinião não é a de toda a gente. 
Não estou a tomar partido de ninguém nesta discussão. Só estou a tomar uma posição contra generalizações.


E em relação ao último comentário, especifica kurumin. No Brasil pode soar estranho e antigo e dar vontade de rir. Mas eu falo assim e não estou a fazer qualquer esforço em falar bonito. Em Portugal é normal.


----------



## Alentugano

kurumin said:


> a gente não pôde escolher a língua


Bem, eu também poderia lhe dizer que em Portugal as pessoas não escolhem a sua língua nativa. Eu não decidi que iria ter o português como língua materna. 
Quanto ao que é falar bonito ou feio, isso é um conceito algo subjectivo. Há quem não suporte certos dialectos de um mesmo idioma e há quem ache que esses mesmos dialectos são lindíssimos. Eu adoro a forma como os alentejanos falam e, por sinal, também adoro a forma de falar, ou melhor, as várias formas/jeitos de falar que  podemos encontrar no Brasil.


----------



## MOC

Alentugano said:


> Bem, eu também poderia lhe dizer que em Portugal as pessoas não escolhem a sua língua nativa. Eu não decidi que iria falar português.
> Quanto ao que é falar bonito ou feio, isso é um conceito algo subjectivo. Há quem não suporte certos dialectos de um mesmo idioma e há quem ache que esses mesmos dialectos são lindíssimos. Eu adoro a forma como os alentejanos falam e, por sinal, também adoro a forma de falar, ou melhor, as várias formas/jeitos de falar que  podemos encontrar no Brasil.



Idem. E não sou alentejano nem brasileiro.


----------



## Pedrovski

kurumin said:


> Pior que ninguém considera as formas artificiais da gramática lusitana
> bonitas, nem mesmo os professores de protuguês  São as coisas que a gente decora, usa pro vestibular,
> mas nunca usa na fala porque soam muito muito antigas. Se alguém falasse assim, as pessoas morreriam de rir.



Julgo que você alberga um certo rancor ou ressentimento em relação à "língua artificial" que supostamente falam os Portugueses. Ou então é uma forma de patriotismo Brasileiro agressivo, que vê o distanciamento de Portugal como a melhor forma de exprimir orgulho Nacional.

Isto sem falar nas suas generalizações demasiado abrangentes. Você pode não gostar do português chato, académico e tirano que ainda se aprende nas escolas. Talvez até a maioria dos Brasileiros concorde com esse ponto de vista. Mas fazer afirmações do tipo "ninguém usa"  parece-me ser excessivo.

Por isso respeito a sua opinião, mas vou ter que discordar.


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> Julgo que você alberga um certo rancor ou ressentimento em relação à "língua artificial" que supostamente falam os Portugueses. Ou então é uma forma de patriotismo Brasileiro agressivo, que vê o distanciamento de Portugal como a melhor forma de exprimir orgulho Nacional.
> 
> Isto sem falar nas suas generalizações demasiado abrangentes. Você pode não gostar do português chato, académico e tirano que ainda se aprende nas escolas. Talvez até a maioria dos Brasileiros concorde com esse ponto de vista. Mas fazer afirmações do tipo "ninguém usa" parece-me ser excessivo.
> 
> Por isso respeito a sua opinião, mas vou ter que discordar.


 
Pedrovski,

Entendo o que o Kurumim quer dizer, e entendo e concordo com o que você quer dizer também.

A realidade é que o povo brasileiro, de um modo geral, não se interessa muito pela cultura portuguesa. Muito menos pelo português europeu. Não digo isso com alegria, mas as coisas são assim... Infelizmente, alguns dirão...

Existe em Florianópolis, capital do estado de Santa Catarina, um dialeto local chamado 'manezinho'. Este dialeto é falado por uma comunidade, cujos membros são também chamados de 'manézinhos', originária dos Açores (me corrijam se eu estiver errado). O Gustavo Küerten, tenista brasileiro, por exemplo, é um manezinho.

Em termos de entonação e, de certo modo, construção sintática, me parece que este dialeto é um dos que mais se aproximam do português europeu de hoje. [Não quero, por favor, dizer que o dialeto dos Açores é o mesmo que se fala em Portugal; na minha ignorância, eu tenho mais ou menos noção que são coisas diferentes].

Um manezinho falando em outras partes do Brasil causa bastante estranhamento. O que eu quero dizer com isso é que, sim, causa estranhamento, pra dizer o mínimo, a muitos brasileiros o sotaque e as contruções do português de Portugal. 

Se eu acho isso legal? Não. Mas isso é pura e simplesmente fruto da falta de contato dos brasileiros com a cultura portuguesa. Por desinteresse, por distanciamento.

Podemos chamar isso de ignorância, na acepção menos pejorativa da palavra. Afinal de contas, aqui no Brasil não se ouve música portuguesa moderna no rádio; não se assiste filmes portugueses no cinema; não se vê novelas portuguesas na TV. Lamentavelmente, pois eu amo muitos artistas da música e do cinema de Portugal.

Já em Portugal, eu sei que as coisas são diferentes. Há muita veiculação da cultura brasileira de várias formas. De modo que o português falado no Brasil não causa _tanto_ estranhamento por aí. Bom pra vocês...

Um fato para se pensar: toda vez que vou à Argentina, fico pasmo como eles conhecem MUITO BEM nossa cultura, nossa música, nossa política daqui do Brasil. Podemos dizer que o argentino médio é mais culto que o brasileiro? Talvez. Mas o fato é que o Brasil tem uma representatividade econômica e cultural em nível mundial muito maior que a Argentina. Haja vista que a população da Argentina inteira é igual ou menor que a do Estado de São Paulo sozinho. 

Isso faz com que haja mais interesse de um lado do que de outro. É o mesmo que acontece em relação a nós e aos Estados Unidos. Lá eles obviamente quase nada sabem sobre o Brasil. Eu não fico ofendido, entendo que as coisas são assim. O ser-humano é assim...

Concordo com você plenamente quando diz que não podemos generalizar e dizer que ninguém (!) usa as contruções do português europeu no Brasil. Mas, grosso modo, é cada vez mais nítida a distância entre um país e outro em termos de língua.

Mas penso que isso, ao contrário de nos distanciar, aumenta nossa curiosidade mútua. Pra mim, pelo menos, aumenta muito. Aprecio as diferenças.

Peço desculpas se por ventura algo que escrevi foi ofensivo. Espero que eu tenha me feito claro sem que isso acontecesse.

Abraços, Pedrovski!


----------



## Pedrovski

Obrigado por ter tido o tempo e o esforço para me responder de forma clara e construtiva Edupa, mesmo levando em conta que o meu post anterior não era dirigido directamente a si.

Eu estou ciente das diferenças entre as duas variantes do português, só que parece-me que alguns usuários aqui orgulham-se dessas diferenças e até se regojizam pelo facto delas existirem. 

Eu aprecio muito a cultura brasileira em geral e até acho o sotaque brasileiro mais agradável de se ouvir do que o português, mas defendo que quanto menos diferenças houver entre as duas variantes, melhor será para todos. E quando falo de "todos" não estou só a falar das relações entre portugueses e brasileiros (embora considere o estreitamento desses laços por si só legítimo por partilharmos um legado comum) mas também entre os Brasileiros eles próprios. Se dermos rédea livre às pessoas para falarem da maneira que quiserem e ignorarmos a gramática tradicional então mais cedo ou mais tarde nem os próprios Brasileiros compreender-se-ão, à medida que cada região começa a desenvolver as suas próprias variantes. Isto sem falar da literatura antiga, quanto mais a língua mudar mais dificuldade haverá em ler autores consagrados antigos sem algum tipo de tradução.

De qualquer forma de maneira nenhuma foi ofensivo, pelo menos para mim.

Abraços.


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> Obrigado por ter tido o tempo e o esforço para me responder de forma clara e construtiva Edupa, mesmo levando em conta que o meu post anterior não era dirigido directamente a si.
> 
> Eu estou ciente das diferenças entre as duas variantes do português, só que parece-me que alguns usuários aqui orgulham-se dessas diferenças e até se regojizam pelo facto delas existirem.
> 
> Eu aprecio muito a cultura brasileira em geral e até acho o sotaque brasileiro mais agradável de se ouvir do que o português, mas defendo que quanto menos diferenças houver entre as duas variantes, melhor será para todos. E quando falo de "todos" não estou só a falar das relações entre portugueses e brasileiros (embora considere o estreitamento desses laços por si só legítimo por partilharmos um legado comum) mas também entre os Brasileiros eles próprios. Se dermos rédea livre às pessoas para falarem da maneira que quiserem e ignorarmos a gramática tradicional então mais cedo ou mais tarde nem os próprios Brasileiros compreender-se-ão, à medida que cada região começa a desenvolver as suas próprias variantes. Isto sem falar da literatura antiga, quanto mais a língua mudar mais dificuldade haverá em ler autores consagrados antigos sem algum tipo de tradução.
> 
> De qualquer forma de maneira nenhuma foi ofensivo, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Oi, Pedrovski

Se você me permite, eu discordo de algumas de suas considerações a respeito da natureza da língua mesmo.

Não quero me estender, pois esse thread é sobre o uso da palavra você em Portugal.

Acho normal o fato de as línguas se transformarem. Não foi sempre assim?
E é isso justamente o que me fascina nas línguas: enquanto muitas rédeas sociais, econômicas, culturais e políticas são impostas às pessoas de um modo geral, a língua é o campo da liberdade, onde as pessoas se expressam como elas querem, onde elas podem afirmar sua identidade. É como elas se relacionam com o mundo.

Nunca houve forma de controlar, cristalizar a língua, porque se isso for feito a uma língua, ela fatalmente deixará de existir. Eu procuro me ater ao que está sendo mudado, como e por quê. E é na fala que isso mais se encontra. E é a fala que majoritariamente muda a escrita, e não o contrário. 

A língua é o termômetro da sociedade; ela nada mais é do que parte integral do ser-humano como fruto de sua cultura. Aquele muda, a língua muda. (no pun intended...)

Um dia o que era Latim "virou" português, espanhol, italiano, francês, etc, etc. Não sei ler em Latim mas... _La Nave Vá_. Hoje podemos ter acesso ao que um dia foi escrito em Latim, inclusive aprendendo o próprio Latim.

Da língua nada se perde, pois ela se transforma e acumula em sua forma a própria história do homem. Enquanto houver vida, as línguas se transformarão. 

Abraços cordiais


----------



## Alandria

Agora sim, Edupa. Senti firmeza nas suas declarações. Agora, sim, você não está cometendo o mesmo erro daquele tópico. 

Bem, posso falar que também existem mais dois dialetos de difícil comprensão para um brasileiro comum aqui no Brasil: O de são luís no maranhão e o belenense pelo mesmo motivo do falar do litoral catarinense. O problema dessas variantes é que elas são muito conservadoras, daí a estranheza. 

Quando fui ao Ceará e ao Piuaí, fiquei meio que pasma com o tamanho das diferenças entre o meu falar e o deles também. Nesses estados há uma constante perda do som de pelo menos QUATRO consoantes. Por exemplo, quando eles falam "rô", não se sabe se é "vô" ou "vou", porque a pronúncia do V não existe ali, nem do "g", nem do "j" e a do "s" com som de "z" está entrando pelo mesmo caminho. Fora a pronúncia das vogais nasais e pretônicas... totalmente diferentes das minhas...

Se nem a mídia resolve a aproximação das pronúncias do Brasil, quem vai resolver? 

Quanto a Kurumin, acho que você tem que se controlar. Tá certo que é meio chato agüentar aquelas declarações de Opera Fan, mas essas suas generalizações também não têm vez. Pode odiar e fazer e falar o que quiser de Portugal ou até do Brasil, mas não fale como se fosse todos, por favor. (desculpe, mas dessa vez não vou te apoiar)


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Quando fui ao Ceará e ao Piuaí, fiquei meio que pasma com o tamanho das diferenças entre o meu falar e o deles também. Nesses estados há uma constante perda do som de pelo menos QUATRO consoantes. Por exemplo, quando eles falam "rô", não se sabe se é "vô" ou "vou", porque a pronúncia do V não existe ali, nem do "g", nem do "j" e a do "s" com som de "z" está entrando pelo mesmo caminho. Fora a pronúncia das vogais nasais e pretônicas... totalmente diferentes das minhas...


 
Podia explicar esta situação com mais exemplos? Fiquei curioso.

Quanto à questão das variações dos sotaques/dialectos no Brasil, acho perfeitamente natural. Se Portugal é um país pequenino e consegue ter tantas variações de umas regiões para as outras, como seria possível que estas diferenças não existissem num país da dimensão do Brasil?


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Podia explicar esta situação com mais exemplos? Fiquei curioso.
> 
> Quanto à questão das variações dos sotaques/dialectos no Brasil, acho perfeitamente natural. Se Portugal é um país pequenino e consegue ter tantas variações de umas regiões para as outras, como seria possível que estas diferenças não existissem num país da dimensão do Brasil?


 
Bem, é a pronúncia das consoantes v, g, j e z como uma simples aspiração na fala coloquial - .
É comum em parte do nordeste brasileiro, mas apenas lá.


----------



## uchi.m

Nesta parte, eu discordo:



kurumin said:


> Pior que ninguém considera as formas artificiais da gramática lusitana bonitas



Eu particularmente acho-as bem bonitas. Mas vale também o ditado que diz: "A beleza não se põe na mesa".



kurumin said:


> São as coisas que a gente decora, usa pro vestibular, mas nunca usa na fala porque soam muito, muito antigas. Se alguém falasse assim, as pessoas morreriam de rir.



A princípio, no Brasil, um brasileiro falar como escreve soaria incomum. Às vezes seria risível, mas pelo próprio fato de ser incomum. Outras vezes, as pessoas tratariam o interlocutor com desdém de quem diz: "desça do pedestal". Um sotaque estrangeiro talvez faria a audiência menos severa e mais atenciosa, porém.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Agora sim, Edupa. Senti firmeza nas suas declarações. Agora, sim, você não está cometendo o mesmo erro daquele tópico.
> 
> Bem, posso falar que também existem mais dois dialetos de difícil comprensão para um brasileiro comum aqui no Brasil: O de são luís no maranhão e o belenense pelo mesmo motivo do falar do litoral catarinense. O problema dessas variantes é que elas são muito conservadoras, daí a estranheza.
> 
> Quando fui ao Ceará e ao Piuaí, fiquei meio que pasma com o tamanho das diferenças entre o meu falar e o deles também. Nesses estados há uma constante perda do som de pelo menos QUATRO consoantes. Por exemplo, quando eles falam "rô", não se sabe se é "vô" ou "vou", porque a pronúncia do V não existe ali, nem do "g", nem do "j" e a do "s" com som de "z" está entrando pelo mesmo caminho. Fora a pronúncia das vogais nasais e pretônicas... totalmente diferentes das minhas...
> 
> Se nem a mídia resolve a aproximação das pronúncias do Brasil, quem vai resolver?
> 
> Quanto a Kurumin, acho que você tem que se controlar. Tá certo que é meio chato agüentar aquelas declarações de Opera Fan, mas essas suas generalizações também não têm vez. Pode odiar e fazer e falar o que quiser de Portugal ou até do Brasil, mas não fale como se fosse todos, por favor. (desculpe, mas dessa vez não vou te apoiar)


 
Nossa, Alandria! Fiquei curioso sobre esses fenômenos de que você se referiu sober o Piauí e o Ceará. Caramba! 

Será que vamos precisar de um novo thread?  

Abraços!


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Nossa, Alandria! Fiquei curioso sobre esses fenômenos de que você se referiu sober o Piauí e o Ceará. Caramba!
> 
> Será que vamos precisar de um novo thread?
> 
> Abraços!


 
Precisamos de cearences e piauienses aqui nesse (neste) tópico, eles irão confirmar o que eu disse se o virem.


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Tá certo que é meio chato agüentar aquelas declarações de Opera Fan, mas essas suas generalizações também não têm vez. Pode odiar e fazer e falar o que quiser de Portugal ou até do Brasil, mas não fale como se fosse todos, por favor. (desculpe, mas dessa vez não vou te apoiar)


Concordo com você, Alandria. Acho que há exageros, tanto de um lado quanto de outro. Soa muito forçado essa coisa de dizer que existem duas línguas diferentes. Duas variedades, duas formas diferentes de utilizar um mesmo idioma, tudo bem e ainda bem. Se no futuro isso será uma realidade, eu não sei, talvez. Mas se "pintar" um novo idioma brasileiro, isso se dará através de uma evolução (lenta) natural e não apenas porque alguém decidiu que queria ter uma nova língua. Essas coisas acontecem simplesmente, não se forçam. Mas há quem só queira acentuar diferenças, deixando de lado as semelhanças. Já pra não falar nas regras, que são iguais nos dois países. E sim, é bom existirem regras, porque só assim elas poderão ser quebradas.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Alandria

Alentugano said:


> Concordo com você, Alandria. Acho que há exageros, tanto de um lado quanto de outro. Soa muito forçado essa coisa de dizer que existem duas línguas diferentes. Duas variedades, duas formas diferentes de utilizar um mesmo idioma, tudo bem e ainda bem. Se no futuro isso será uma realidade, eu não sei, talvez. Mas se "pintar" um novo idioma brasileiro, isso se dará através de uma evolução (lenta) natural e não apenas porque alguém decidiu que queria ter uma nova língua. Essas coisas acontecem simplesmente, não se forçam. Mas há quem só queira acentuar diferenças, deixando de lado as semelhanças. Já pra não falar nas regras, que são iguais nos dois países. E sim, é bom existirem regras, porque só assim elas poderão ser quebradas.
> Cumprimentos.


 
Concordo plenamente com você, Alentugano! 
Abraços.


----------



## MOC

O meu pai esteve no Brasil no ano passado mas só esteve no Ceará, Rio Grande do Norte, Paraíba e Pernambuco. Ele diz que não notou grande diferença entre os vários sotaques, mas é natural porque se calhar as variações apenas entre sotaques nordestinos não sao fáceis de identificar para um português.

O próximo a ir ao Brasil sou eu, por isso vou ver se consigo estar em mais lugares para conseguir captar tudo.


----------



## olivinha

MOC said:


> O próximo a ir ao Brasil sou eu, por isso vou ver se consigo estar em mais lugares para conseguir captar tudo.


 
Só cuidado para não chamar nenhum rapaz de _puto_! É bem pior que usar _você_ com um português!


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Só cuidado para não chamar nenhum rapaz de _puto_! É bem pior que usar _você_ com um português!


 

O primeiro lugar em que vou estar vai ser em Goiânia com um grande amigo brasileiro. Ele vai-me informar a respeito dessas coisas.  

Vou também ter de me lembrar de não chamar rapariga a ninguém.


----------



## kurumin

Alentugano said:


> Já pra não falar nas regras, que são iguais nos dois países.


Sei não.

Frases como ''rodou feito peão'', ''fui pego de surpresa'' ou ''chego em três minutos''
não são gramaticais em Portugal...

E pra nós ''eu sempre vou'' e ''eu vou sempre'' são a mesmíssima coisa.


----------



## kurumin

Um artigo muito legal sobre a formação do português brasileiro.
Por que nós falamos como falamos e não como ''deveríamos'' falar:


http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/CVC/hlp/hlpbrasil/index.html

 Tudo tem seu porquê.



> Conjugando assim os dados de demografia histórica, o tipo de transmissão lingüística irregular, majoritário ao longo dos séculos XVI ao XIX e os dados da quase ausência de escolarização nesses séculos, pode-se interpretar a polarização socioletal que caracteriza o Português Brasileiro da atualidade, no qual convivem os portadores das _normas cultas_ com os majoritariamente portadores das _normas vernáculas_ e ainda uma minoria, acredito que em extinção, que busca, no modelo da gramática normativo-prescritiva, que inicia seu prestígio sócio-cultural na segunda metade do século XIX no Brasil, realizar a _norma padrão_ de tradição lusitanizante.


----------



## Alentugano

kurumin said:


> Sei não.
> 
> Frases como ''rodou feito peão'', ''fui pego de surpresa'' ou ''chego em três minutos''
> não são gramaticais em Portugal...


Ah não?, isso é novidade pra mim.



kurumin said:


> E pra nós ''eu sempre vou'' e ''eu vou sempre'' são a mesmíssima coisa.


Não  há diferença. Agora é você quem tá viajando!


----------



## kurumin

Alentugano said:


> Ah não?, isso é novidade pra mim.
> 
> 
> Não  há diferença. Agora é você quem tá viajando!



Sei não. Vamos perguntar p/outros portugueses


----------



## Vanda

Tópico fechado até eu achar onde vou colocar/deletar todos os comentários fora do assunto ou até certas farpas perderem as pontas. O que acontecer primeiro.


----------



## Eloy1988

Até hoje, eu pensei que o pronome "você" era um tratamento assaz formal no português de Portugal, um estado intermédio entre o "tu" e o "o senhor"; mais o meu professor de português disse-me hoje que o "você" nao é isso, mais geralmente é uma forma para dirigir-se às pessoas que sao duma classe social mais baixa e algumas pessoas nao gostam de ser tratadas por "você".
Podem dizer-me qual é a verdade?
Obrigado antecipadamente


----------



## Outsider

É um assunto complicado, e com variações regionais. No Brasil, "você" não tem nada de depreciativo, embora seja informal.

Em Portugal, há tantas opiniões quanto gente. Algumas pessoas tratam-se de "você" por tudo e por nada. Outras ficam muito ofendidas quando as tratam por você. 

Na prática, é melhor evitar esta palavra em Portugal, por causa dos esquisitos.


----------



## Vanda

Temos uma longa discussão sobre o assunto aqui.


----------



## Zahrah

Outsider said:


> É um assunto complicado, e com variações regionais. No Brasil, "você" não tem nada de depreciativo, embora seja informal.
> 
> Em Portugal, há tantas opiniões quanto gente. Algumas pessoas tratam-se de "você" por tudo e por nada. Outras ficam muito ofendidas quando as tratam por você.
> 
> Na prática, é melhor evitar esta palavra em Portugal, por causa dos esquisitos.


 
Olá Outsider,

Tem razão, é um assunto complicado. E eu, posso dizer que não me agrada muito o tratamento por "você", porque faço parte do grupo dos "esquisitos".

No Norte é falta de educação, onde é costume dizer-se mesmo que "você é estrebaria".

É verdade, o "você" é depreciativo para alguns e muito "chique" para outros.

Para mim, não há nada melhor que tratar mesmo a pessoa pelo seu nome próprio ou então, no caso de o desconhecermos, tratá-la por Sr. ou Sra.

Um abraço,

Z


----------



## Outsider

Também já fiz parte dos esquisitos, mas depois de pensar bem relativizei o assunto. No Brasil as pessoas tratam-se correntemente de "você", e não é ofensivo. Em espanhol existe o _usted_, que é um cognato do nosso "você", e também não é depreciativo. E em português europeu também já foi uma fórmula de respeito, mas parece que temos aqui gente que quando se habitua a um tratamento cerimonioso não se dá por contente, e exige logo um mais cerimonioso ainda. "Vossa excelentíssima reverendíssima"? Haja paciência!

(Claro que não deixa de ser uma palavra que pode disparar o meu alarme no contexto errado.)


----------



## Zahrah

Outsider, 

Também não faço parte do grupo "Vossa excelentíssima reverendíssima"... era demais! 

Não se trata de ser "cerimonioso", mas se me está a chamar isso tudo bem,  eu prefiro mesmo ser assim... "educada"  (é como eu vejo a coisa).

São pontos de vista e opiniões diferentes, claro.

PS: Em francês também se faz a distinção entre o tutoiement" (tratamento por tu) e o "vouvoiement" (tratamento por vous) e conheço muito bons nativos que só depois de terem alguma intimidade maior com outras pessoas usam o "tu". (É certo que não estou a falar da classe jovem).


----------



## Outsider

Peço desculpa se dei a impressão que os meus comentários eram pessoais, Zahrah. Não era minha intenção. Só acho que as pessoas no nosso país às vezes levam estas coisas demasiado a sério, quando não faz sentido, e aproveitei o poleiro para resmungar um bocado. 

Também não me oponho a que haja um tratamento formal e um informal, como em tantas outras línguas. Três tratamentos diferentes é já começa a ser de mais.


----------



## Zahrah

Não tem de pedir desculpa outsider, eu também estava a brincar... é o que têm os fóruns... não nos vêmos, e só escrevemos e depois se a gente não se entende, é um problema .

Fez bem em resmungar, há coisas que se levam demasiado a sério, é verdade.

No entanto, esta questão não tem tanto a ver com um tratamento mais cerimonioso, mas sim mesmo da "educação" que eu falava atrás... educação essa aprendida não nos bancos da escola, mas sim no berço.

Era a isto que me referia (como nunca era costume ouvir "você" em casa - apesar de na minha terra ouvi-lo com frequência - fui-me habituando a riscá-la do meu vocabulário) ... fiz mal, fiz bem? não sei!

Z


----------



## Outsider

Também é uma questão de condicionamento social. Tenho de admitir que quando era miúdo, se via ou sabia de portugueses a tratarem-se por "você", geralmente um deles estava a ser arrogante, ou tinha uma posição hierárquica superior ao outro.

Mas, passados uns anos, apareceu o fenómeno das "tias", e virou tudo de pernas para o ar...


----------



## Zahrah

É verdade!

E essa reviravolta das "tias" até fez com que estas passassem a tratar os "lulus" e os "pantufas" por você 

Até à próxima e cumprimentos 

Z


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> mas parece que temos aqui gente que quando se habitua a um tratamento cerimonioso não se dá por contente, e exige logo um mais cerimonioso ainda. "Vossa excelentíssima reverendíssima"? Haja paciência!


 
Mas, Outsider, tem que pensar que gosto é para os "esquisitos" do resto do mundo ser (serem?) tratados por "vossa excelencia". Isso já não existe em lado nenhum, menos em Portugal


----------



## jldrechsler

Eloy1988 said:


> Até hoje, eu pensei que o pronome "você" era um tratamento assaz formal no português de Portugal, um estado intermédio entre o "tu" e o "o senhor"; mais o meu professor de português disse-me hoje que o "você" nao é isso, mais geralmente é uma forma para dirigir-se às pessoas que sao duma classe social mais baixa e algumas pessoas nao gostam de ser tratadas por "você".
> Podem dizer-me qual é a verdade?
> Obrigado antecipadamente


 
Eloy1988, no Brasil em geral, "você" é informal. O tratamento mais formal seria "o senhor" ou "a senhora". No sul do Brasil, onde vivo, é mais comum o uso do pronome "tu", também informal.


----------



## Alandria

Eu não sei de onde as pessoas tiram que "tu" é um traço regional marcado do português do Brasil. Na verdade, cerca de metade da população usa o "tu" e outra metade usa "você". O "você" é muito mais usado na minha região (com exceção do Rio), porém no Sul , no norte, no rio e no nordeste o tu é bem mais usado.

No norte a tendência é usá-lo com concordância perfeita. No sul isso está mais dividido entre usar com concordância e não. No nordeste é usado sem concordância no geral, assim como no RJ.


----------



## edupa

Eloy1988 said:


> Até hoje, eu pensei que o pronome "você" era um tratamento assaz formal no português de Portugal, um estado intermédio entre o "tu" e o "o senhor"; mais o meu professor de português disse-me hoje que o "você" nao é isso, mais geralmente é uma forma para dirigir-se às pessoas que sao duma classe social mais baixa e algumas pessoas nao gostam de ser tratadas por "você".
> Podem dizer-me qual é a verdade?
> Obrigado antecipadamente


 

Eloy, confesso que fiquei estupefato com o que sua professora de português lhe disse sobre o pronome você.

Já lhe apontaram isso aqui no fórum, mas não custa repetir em português claro: o pronome 'você' *não* carrega nenhuma conotação depreciativa em si. E não há relação alguma com classe social em seu uso. 

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> Eloy, confesso que fiquei estupefato com o que sua professora de português lhe disse sobre o pronome você.
> 
> Já lhe apontaram isso aqui no fórum, mas não custa repetir em português claro: o pronome 'você' *não* carrega nenhuma conotação depreciativa em si. E não há relação alguma com classe social em seu uso.


Isso que diz pode ser verdade no Brasil, mas o Eloy estava a falar de Portugal.


----------



## Alandria

Quando eu estive no nordeste as pessoas me chamavam de "paulista" e meu apelido era carinhosamente "paulista" por tratar as pessoas só por "você", além de outras coisas no sotaque (apesar de não ter nada a ver com paulista). Lá no nordeste "você" parece ter uma carga bastante formal.


----------



## merodakke

Alandria , não sei em que lugar do nordeste você esteve mas aqui na Bahia(em Salvador pelo menos) todos se tratam como 'você' ninguem usa 'tu'.

Se você usar tu é capaz que ai sim te chamem de paulista hauhuauha.

Bom, se você vier ao Brasil um dia pode usar o que você quiser:Tu, você , senhor(a), garanto que ninguem vai se preocupar com isso.


----------



## Josita

Isso é conseqüência das diferenças naturais entre uma forma de falar em uma região e outra do mundo...Aliás são continentes distantes em demasia,o que ocasiona uma confusão normal...Quanto ao caso do uso de "você",para mim como boa brasileira é bastante casual,aliás até na forma falada utilizamos a forma "Cê" (como boa interiorana,tenho minhas caipirices  )
Nunca entendi o uso correto da palavra em Portugal,mas me lembro bem que em certa ocasião,ofendi um rapaz português,tratando-o por você e demorei a entender a razão!!!!  Vivendo e aprendendo!!!!
Certa vez,li que é muito formal!!!!Algo como senhor!!!!Melhor evitar essa palavra quando me dirigir a um português para evitar mal-entendidos


----------



## Alandria

merodakke said:


> Alandria , não sei em que lugar do nordeste você esteve mas aqui na Bahia(em Salvador pelo menos) todos se tratam como 'você' ninguem usa 'tu'.
> 
> Se você usar tu é capaz que ai sim te chamem de paulista hauhuauha.
> 
> Bom, se você vier ao Brasil um dia pode usar o que você quiser:Tu, você , senhor(a), garanto que ninguem vai se preocupar com isso.


 
Na verdade, os paulistas não usam o "tu". E algo em torno de 70% do falantes do nordeste usam o tu, pode acreditar. Pergunte aos demais nordestinos não-baianos aqui do WordReference e eles vão concordar comigo.

Estive em São Luís, Teresina e Fortaleza e garanto que eles usam o "tu". 
Concordo que os baianos em geral usam mais o "você", aliás, mais ainda intensificado do que aqui. Já que vocês usam sempre o imperativo da terceira pessoa: "não se avexe, não", "coma isso".

_Off: E vocês de Salvador iam me confundir com paulista, sim, tenho certeza. É uma tendência que os nordestinos têm de pensar dos falantes que não chiam (vocês chiam antes de todos os D's e t's). É natural, porque os turistas que estão aí, na maioria, são paulistas, além da mídia que lhes passa essa impressão de que só paulista fala sem chiar._


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Na verdade, os paulistas não usam o "tu". _._


 

Com exceção talvez da região da Baixada Santista.

Abraços


----------



## pele_br

Nao sei se eh o lugar certo para fazer essa pergunta, mas gostaria de saber qual eh o uso da palavra "voce" no portugues falado em portugal.

Agradeco com antecedencia qualquer contribuicao positiva

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Pele, juntei sua pergunta às diversas discussões já existentes. Queira ver os posts acima.


----------



## Ayazid

pele_br said:


> Não sei se é o lugar certo para fazer essa pergunta, mas gostaria de saber qual é o uso da palavra "você" no português falado em Portugal.
> 
> Agradeço com antecedencia qualquer contribuição positiva
> 
> Obrigado


----------



## pele_br

Vanda,

Obrigado pelo resposta rapida.

E a outra pessoa corrigindo minha mensagem anterior. Desculpe-me mas trabalho na inglaterra e nao tenho tempo para ficar procurando os atalhos para incluir acentos e cedilhas, com um teclado adequado nao teria problema algum. Espero que nao passe seu tempo corrigindo os outros, especialmente sem contribuir a minha pergunta inicial. 

Tenha um bom dia.


----------



## Vanda

Pele, não fica bravo com o Ayazid, não.  É cultura do fórum ajudar as pessoas que estão aprendendo português de todas as maneiras possíveis, seja ajudando a burilar os textos, na acentuação, etc. Ayazid é estrangeiro aprendendo português e supôs que você também era aprendiz, daí a bem-intencionada correção dele.


----------



## pele_br

Voce tem razao. Eu li de novo o que eu escrevi, e fui um pouco grosso. Eu tava de mal humor pela manha, e o fato de usar um teclado sem acentos me causa problemas diariamente pois tenho que escrever em portugues, espanhol e frances. 

Anyway, obrigado pela ajuda, e me desculpo pela minha resposta um pouco amarga (Ayazid).


----------

